# Sensations You Love



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

What are some sensations you love, and, if possible, your reasons for loving them?

Washing My Face: It feels cool and fresh.

The smell of freshly cut grass: The smell of spring!


----------



## phatsub (Dec 19, 2011)

I love going to bed. The covers are warm and comforting, I feel safe there.


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

(NT budding in here)
I love the sensation of a person's nails running softly up and down my skin. This'll still put me to sleep like a baby =P


----------



## Zmp (May 22, 2011)

The smell of rain and the sound of a thunderstorm.
Watching somebody draw.
The sound of leaves crunching.
The heat from the sun.
The taste of postachios.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

I went for a walk this evening and remembered one I have always loved - the feeling of sun-warmed concrete on bare feet.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

A really strong squeezy hug... it makes me feel warm and loved!
the feeling of getting into the swimming pool and beginning to swim laps... free from gravity, I feel as if I could fly!
the smell of bread baking
the feel of chalk pastels in my hand
the beautiful sound of woodwinds, especially oboes and bassoons
the soft, squishy feeling of mud between my toes
the sight of a rainbow
the feel of a soft rain on a warm day
the sight of the moon reflected in the newly fallen snow... the way that the snow glitters as if it were a precious gem
the feel of a soft cat or dog
the smell of the forest
the softness of the ground in the forest when it is covered with fallen pine needles
the soft new leaves of early spring


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the sensation of getting a haircut. I feel like a new man afterward.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It feels great when my hair is washed at the beauty parlor. It is a massage for my head!


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the feeling of getting a picture of your thoughts onto paper.
I love the feeling of the wind rustling through the trees, and blowing around my hair.
@sts06 mentioned my absolute favorite - But soft grass beneath bare feet is right up there 
The beautiful cool feeling you get when standing ankle deep in water,
Walking along the beach on the soft wet sand as waves roll over your feet.
The first time you get a hug from someone you really care about,
The fresh cleansed smell of the world after rain,
I nice walk at 6 am in the morning at the start of a hot summers day.
The smell of a newborn baby as they sleep peacefully in your arms


----------



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)

For some reason I enjoy the sensation of getting into a nice, cold bed.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sliding into a reasonably hot bath.
Putting most of my head beneath the water and closing my eyes.
Having my back stroked, it's heaven!


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm in the wrong forum for me, but...

...I love having my hair brushed. I'd walk across burning coals for a man who'd brush my hair.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

The deep 'thump' noise. Two examples are fireworks (I totally love the acoustic pressure wave so much more than the actual light show. Feeling, seeing, and hearing the wave is just amazing) and psytrance music. I love cranking the music high and just reveling in the complexity of the sounds.

Also, stretching as hard as I can towards the sky. Love that.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

A scalding hot shower. 
The way carbonation burns as it races down the throat.
Waking up from being under [general anesthesia].
Buying a new bra [you can NEVER have too many of them!]
Driving through a hot desert with the window down and my arm hanging out. 

The final notes of the National Anthem at baseball games.
Fingers massaging my scalp.
Standing on the shore watching the troops reunite with loved ones.
Listening to Taps.
The smell of asphalt after a long rain.

Scratching that itch.
Sitting in a rocking chair.
Looking out the window of an airplane.
Successfully pulling off a string of tasks.

Brainstorming.
A debate in which there are no winners, only learners.
Seeing a shy friend speak up.
Watching my friends fall in love.
Watching them succeed.


----------



## Miriamisfj (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweat rolling down your back, face and legs as you work really hard at something for someone you love!


----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)

The smell of freshly made coffee.
How buzz cuts feel when you run your hand over them.
Alcohol and cigarette buzzes on nights out.
Laughing together with a group of people.
Getting home and seeing my puppy so excited to see me no matter what mood I'm in.
The smell and feel of cold weather.
When someone plays with your hair or brushes it.
The moments you realize you really like a certain song and want to listen to it again.
The feeling you get when you made someone smile.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

-Standing in a downpour
-Cold side of the pillow
-Riding with the windows rolled down in summer
-Touching those super soft blankets in the store
-A day at the beach. Everything about it.


----------



## Tanigi (Sep 25, 2010)

Having somebody play with my hair. _Heaven_.

For that matter, just about any soft, repetitive touch, like when somebody draws on your palms with their fingertips.

Sleep. I _love _sleep. Love drifting off, love dozing, love just lying there and waiting to slowly lose consciousness.

The way a sleeping dog smells. I don't know why they smell different when they're sleeping, but they get this warm, almost musty scent that's just really nice.

I guess this one's a little weird, but... having a tiny little baby puppy suckle on your lip. It just makes your heart melt into a puddle of warm chocolatey goo.

Standing outside at night in a clearing, miles from civilization, with the sky big and dark and spotted with pinprick-stars, a cool breeze blowing over you, hearing all of the gentle, whispering sounds of the forest and smelling that indefinable scent that comes with darkness in the forest. _That _is the epitome of an _amazing _full sensory experience.

*sigh* This thread has made me feel all peaceful and content.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I love:
Being submerged in water
How I feel all day after being in the ocean
How 'fresh' everything looks after it rains
How good normal feels after being sick or injured
When my eyes feel cold when I'm really tired


----------



## phenix3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the sensation that music gives me... real music that is-- that comes from the heart. Also, sleep, and when someone complements you


----------

